# Голос не звучит при слабом потоке



## rodiongork (10 Дек 2016)

Извините за очередной чайницкий вопрос. Голоса на некоторых клавишах как бы "упрямятся", не хотят отзываться сразу, т.е. хотят большего потока воздуха, чем на остальных. При игре это выглядит так что он при нажатии клавиши сначала немножко воздуха тихо выпустит, потом начинает звучать.

Не могу отыскать по интернетам лечится ли это как-то просто или заменой.


----------



## Евгений51 (10 Дек 2016)

Подсасывает воздух под резонатор. Может планку повело, может попал мусор.Но скорее всего пересохла мастика и образовались щели. Пройдитесь не горячим паяльником вокруг.И проблема уйдёт. Конечно не видя инструмент, тяжело советовать.


----------



## rodiongork (11 Дек 2016)

Евгений, спасибо! Действительно на резонаторе две планки близко друг к другу и что с мастикой между ними - непонятно. Мазюкнул жидкой канифолью (ну понятно что это только на время, для пробы). При сборке попытался резонатор поплотнее и поточнее установить... И вроде заиграли голоса сравнимо с остальными!
Спасибо!


----------



## Евгений51 (11 Дек 2016)

rodiongork/ писал:


> Спасибо! Свечку восковую купите и с паяльником пролейте.


----------



## glory (11 Дек 2016)

Не бывает сейчас восковых свечек, а церковные еще и с ладаном, который когда горит потрескивает и забрызгивает  энтим кагбы воском все вокруг...


----------



## rodiongork (13 Дек 2016)

Спасибо! Я только подумал насчет лежащих без дела церковных свечек - но закралось сомнение.

Попытался нагуглить какие свойства мастике придают эти компоненты. Видимо от воска пластичность, от канифоли липучесть...

А альтернативные составы сейчас какие-то используются или в этом не находится особой необходимости т.к. мастер-то всегда раздобудет все что нужно?


----------



## glory (13 Дек 2016)

Согласно учебнику для техникумов Розенфельда и Иванова "Гармони баяны аккордеоны" раньше (1974 год) применяли такие рецепты мастик:
1. Канифольно-восковая.
    Канифоль 50% (!)
    Воск    40%
    Масло льняное 8%
    Скипидар 2%
2. Канифольно-церезиновая.
    Канифоль 50% (!)
    Церезин 30%
    Петролатум 16% (?)
    Дибутилфталат 4% (?)
Странно такое большое содержание канифоли. 
Теперь те которые использовал на практике:
Канифольно восковая
   Канифоль  30%
   Воск     60%
   Масло льняное 10%
С тенденцией к увеличению доли воска...
Восково - парафиновая.Эта вообще на глаз. Хотя, как ни странно, наблюдаю стоит уже больше 10 лет нормально...
   Воск  80%
   Парафин 20%

Можно использовать зубопротезный воск, базовый. Красного цвета, в палочках...
Кроме всего этого туляки, например,  басы просто клеют на ПВА. Но его по промастиченым резонаторам (вторичная проливка) применять бесполезно. Да и считаю вообще не целесообразно
Что знал - рассказал


----------



## Евгений51 (13 Дек 2016)

rodiongork писал:


> Спасибо! Я только подумал насчет лежащих без дела церковных свечек - но закралось сомнение.
> Свечки разные. Проверял. Держат хорошо без канифоли.


----------



## Евгений51 (13 Дек 2016)

rodiongork писал:


> Спасибо! Я только подумал насчет лежащих без дела церковных свечек - но закралось сомнение.
> Свечки разные. Проверял. Держат хорошо без канифоли.


----------



## Kuzalogly (13 Дек 2016)

Опять волюнтаристы апологезируют альтернативные паллиативы.

Можно отварить ещё куриный помёт и смешать с плёнкой от просроченной масляной краски. 
И вообще, мастику классической рецептуры используют (как недавно выяснилось) "староверческие мастера".
Куда катится мир...


----------



## rodiongork (14 Дек 2016)

Цитата:


> Можно отварить ещё куриный помёт и смешать с плёнкой от просроченной масляной краски.


Но обязательно освятить в церкви, предпочтительно 13-го числа! 

Цитата:


> И вообще, мастику классической рецептуры используют (как недавно выяснилось) "староверческие мастера".


У меня никаких возражений против мастики! Единственная препона - где натырить правильные ингредиенты. С канифолью-то все понятно. С воском пока заминка  Интернеты полнятся "воском для депилляции" который, судя по наличию смолы, проще использовать в качестве готовой замазки, нежели еще с чем-то смешивать.

Цитата:


> басы просто клеют на ПВА


тут какая-то мистика. по моим ощущениям ПВА прекрасно схватывает дерево, но к металлу пристает не намного лучше чем теплое гуано.


----------



## Kuzalogly (14 Дек 2016)

С воском никаких заминок. Где торгуют мёдом, там есть и воск. Желательно брать забрусовый, а не сотовый. Он посветлее и у него свойства лучше. И запах))... А цена у них одна- рубль за грамм. Хотя зависит от региона. 
И льняное масло-  лучше из аптеки, а не из супермаркета).  И про скипидар не забыть.


----------



## glory (14 Дек 2016)

Насчет ПВА.. Не только басы, на Туле302, например, пока снимешь крышку ломанной деки, вспомнишь всех родителей по седьмое колено... А вроде липнуть не должно. (Суслика видишь? А он есть!)..


----------



## rodiongork (14 Дек 2016)

Цитата:


> С воском никаких заминок.


У нас где торгуют мёдом, там чаще всего продают растворенный в меду сахар вместо этого самого меда. Спрошу конечно для проверки. Доложусь о результатах.

Цитата:


> Насчет ПВА.. Не только басы, на Туле302, например, пока снимешь крышку ломанной деки, вспомнишь всех родителей по седьмое колено... А вроде липнуть не должно.


Чтоб развеять мистику, пошел читать интернеты. Видимо фокус в том что ПВА выпускается в разных версиях. Если не врут то "_Клей ПВА универсальный (ПВА-МБ)_" в отличие от остальных для металла годится. Век живи век учись, как говорится...


----------



## vev (14 Дек 2016)

*rodiongork*,


Оспадя... Вам надо то с гулькин. ... Оказию найдите - отщипну от куска итальянской мастики...


----------



## rodiongork (14 Дек 2016)

Спасибо 

Чем замазать свой бесценный инструмент я наверняка сыщу. Старому расстроенному аккордеону и человеку едва умеющему наиграть простые мелодии на правой стороне итальянская мастика наверное ни к чему 

Просто хочется получше узнать-разобраться в технологических аспектах. Вдруг выгонят с работы и решу заделаться уличным музыкантом или мастером по ремонту инструментов ))


----------



## vev (14 Дек 2016)

*rodiongork*,

форум "Мир баяна" поглядите. Там как раз про ремонт. Здесь по большей части игроки тусуются


----------



## rodiongork (15 Дек 2016)

Спасибо за подсказку! Впрочем уже и здесь ценных и воодушевляющих советов накопил 
Взялся за настройку!


----------



## ze_go (15 Дек 2016)

rodiongork (15.12.2016, 12:07) писал:


> Взялся за настройку!


так, сразу?) в омут с головой?)) ай, отчаянный!))


----------



## vev (15 Дек 2016)

ze_go (15.12.2016, 21:53) писал:


> так, сразу?) в омут с головой?)) ай, отчаянный!))


Согласен... Рисковый аднака


----------



## rodiongork (16 Дек 2016)

Цитата:


> так, сразу?) в омут с головой?)) ай, отчаянный!))


Тут такое... Жена - скрипачка с абсолютным слухом... Угрожает смертоубийством меня )

А голоса на некоторых клавишах на сжим +20 на розжим -15 центов. Это слышно даже мне 
На паре "диезных" нашел и +55...

Решил уж попробовать.

*Действовать стал так
*
изготовил "затыкалку" которую можно подсунуть под клапан при нажатой клавише и заглушить один из двух голосов (третий, низкий, голос заблокирован сломанным переключателем регистров, гы). Поставил клавишами вверх и тяни-толкай.
На телефон поставил тюнер.
Ну и выписываю на бумажке в 5 строк: нотка F1 / верхний-розжим +2 / верхний-сжим +5 / нижний-розжим -20 / нижний-сжим -30
Потом достал резонатор, и пошел орудовать - канцелярский нож подкладываю, надфилем шкрябаю. Пытаюсь загнать чтоб верхние был поближе к +5 оба а нижние к -5.

Пока обработал один резонатор - почти все белые клавиши удалось привести в состояние не конфликтующее с супругой 

*Проблемы
*
1) не могу придумать как по-хорошему проверять резонатор когда он вне корпуса. ну т.е. я ессно на нем "играю" как на губной гармошке, но (как и у гармошки) высота может меняться в зависимости от того как именно дуешь. Так что пока приходится несколько раз возвращать резонатор и выписывать заново.

2) на некоторых язычках пятнышки ржавчины. Поскоблишь - она стряхивается легко, высота звука меняется. Но не смекну как бы ее получше счистить - скоблить, особенно через отверстие в планке - не супер идея.

3) несколько голосов показывают "интресный эффект" - при слабом потоке звук выше чем нужно, например +25 - но когда немного усиливаешь нажим на мех - слышен легкий "хлоп" и звук становится ниже (+5 скажем). Что за фокус? Предполагаю что м.б. "залог" не захлопывается при слабом токе воздуха?


----------



## ze_go (16 Дек 2016)

rodiongork (16.12.2016, 09:15) писал:


> На паре "диезных" нашел и +55...


а чё за тюнер некошерный, если он +55 показывает? 
это уже следующий по высоте тон, только сильно заниженный)) 
должон показывать - (минус) 45, только уже следующего по высоте тона))
(пол-тона - это 100 центов, стало быть 50 центов - это четверть тона)


----------



## ze_go (16 Дек 2016)

rodiongork (16.12.2016, 09:15) писал:


> Что за фокус?


однозначно лайка. отвисла. отрывать, перекатывать и клеить на мЭсто))


----------



## Kuzalogly (16 Дек 2016)

О) Из канцелярского ножа подголосник совсем не гож. Очень  толст. Обломки лезвий, тонкие автомобильные щупы- самый раз.
1) Надо делать  дувачки. Простую переносную, и встроенную в рабочий стол. 
Кроме неудобств настройки, просто используя рот и лёгкие, Вы получите как минимум микоз глотки  (грибок в горле). Лечится относительно легко. Испытано((.  Как максимум- от туберкулёза до. ...   Никто же не знает судьбу этого инструмента.
2) Через отверстие в планке язычок чистить не надо. Вместо подголосника загоняем туда кусочек нулёвочки. Примерно 800-1200 зерно. И прижимая язычок, вынимаем листочек. Так несколько раз. Потом чистим голосовой проём и проверяем зазоры.
3) Залоги все отрывать , убирать старый клей, перекатывать, приклеивать заново.


----------



## rodiongork (16 Дек 2016)

Цитата:


> а чё за тюнер некошерный, если он +55 показывает?


конечно показывае уже от следующего  но я то себе в табличке пишу все-таки от той ноты которую хочу получить 

Цитата:


> однозначно лайка. отвисла. отрывать, перекатывать и клеить на мЭсто))


спасибо, пошел почитал... видимо вот это "отрываю, увлажняю и кладу меж двух ровных поверхностей"?

Цитата:


> Через отверстие в планке язычок чистить не надо. Вместо подголосника загоняем туда кусочек нулёвочки. Примерно 800-1200 зерно. И прижимая язычок, вынимаем листочек. Так несколько раз. Потом чистим голосовой проём и проверяем зазоры.


очень интересно, спасибо 

а понижать-то как - все равно через отверстие царапать?

Цитата:


> Потом чистим голосовой проём и проверяем зазоры.


надо почитать мануал какой-нибудь, этот пункт я совершенно упускаю


----------



## Kuzalogly (16 Дек 2016)

Пока нет уверенности в том, что боковые зазоры в проёме ОК, что торцевой зазор ОК, что клёпка проверена, что  подъём язычка над плоскостью планки ОК, что соринки и пылинки отсутствуют, что влияние отвисших лаек ликвидировано, и т.д.  и т.п...-  пилить голоса нет НИКАКОГО смысла. Если только потренироваться... 

Вы должны осознать,  что первый чинимый Вами инструмент скорее всего не станет уже Инструментом)).  

Вот с третьего, с пятого, с десятого,- там  уже можно будет и сделать для души, качественно.


----------



## rodiongork (16 Дек 2016)

Цитата:


> Вы должны осознать,  что первый чинимый Вами инструмент скорее всего не станет уже Инструментом)).


Он не первый, он второй! До него я у губной гармошки соль в ля перепиливал когда-то давно )

Но Вы совершенно правы - у меня нет планов сотворить из него концертный экземпляр )
Вот я уже даже понял что пилить надфилем - не самая лучшая затея т.к. по краям могут получаться микро-заусенцы

Просто немного привести в чувство те голоса которые совсем не туда звучат. Спасибо за подсказку - с лайками попробую разобраться прежде чем усердствовать в пилении!


----------



## Kuzalogly (16 Дек 2016)

Если надфиль- алмазный с мелким зерном, то заусенцев нет. Потом достаточно пройтись по торцам язычка обломком лезвия на ручке. Есть такая приспособа: из одноразового станка (там металл тоньше) выламываем лезвие. К нему приплавляем ручку. Этой фиговиной и чистим проёмы...


----------



## rodiongork (17 Дек 2016)

Спасибо за ценные подсказки! Все воплотим 

В процессе отдирания-переклеивания залогов нашел что один конец одного из язычков приподнят над планкой больше, чем остальные. Вот тут-то он и не реагирует на слабое движение мехов - пропускает воздух и не колеблется.

Как-то можно это поправить? Язычки вроде приклепаны к планкам...


----------



## Kuzalogly (17 Дек 2016)

Ну и в чём проблема загнуть его?

Есть норматив. Подъём язычка над плоскостью планки - это 1/3 толщины язычка. Тогда он возбуждается нормально, а расход воздуха минимизирован. Подгибаем, чистим, подгибаем. чистим.    Добиваемся яркого звука при минимуме расхода воздуха.

Потом Вы освоите сбивку. Это вообще высший пилотаж. Но на Вашем инструменте он уже не нужен...


----------



## rodiongork (17 Дек 2016)

Цитата:


> Ну и в чём проблема загнуть его?


В том что он не особо-то гнётся... Ну в смысле, обратно выпрямляется.
Но спасибо, буду пробовать дальше! 

*Опачки* согнул!

Ближе к "корню" нажимать отверткой или еще чем-нибудь посильнее - и получается... Спасибо еще раз! Щас я их всех


----------



## Kuzalogly (17 Дек 2016)

У Вас явно просматриваются способности))...

Вспоминаю себя пару лет назад. 

Сейчас сверился с тетрадкой. Делаю 62-й инструмент. Вроде не очень много.  Но вопросы были примерно те же...


----------



## rodiongork (17 Дек 2016)

Цитата:


> Делаю 62-й инструмент.


У меня глаза по блюдцу 
Потом я поделил 2 года на 62 и стали уже с тарелку - 10-11 дней в среднем, если без каникул и отпусков 

Но у меня цель приземленная: паралельно с попытками научиться играть хочу разобраться что к чему, чтобы покупая более приличный инструмент (предположительно в НГ праздники) уже хоть немножко соображал и как выбирать, и что можно поправить, а что нет... Ну и плюс конечно меня теперь, когда посмотрел внутрь, немножко восхищает как ловко и интересно все устроено - все-таки мастера и изобретатели молодцы 

P.S. Еще раз спасибо за терпеливые подсказки и намеки!


----------



## ze_go (17 Дек 2016)

Kuzalogly (17.12.2016, 15:11) писал:


> Делаю 62-й инструмент.


точность подсчёта впечатлила))


----------

